# Meyer TM 6.5 trip springs adjustment?



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi,
Just bought a Meyer TM 6.5 plow with the 2 small trip springs. Both springs look like they're collapsed all the way, yet have gaps just a bit bigger than a credit card. Question: Are these springs "shot"? Also, just plowed my first bit of snow with it. Specifically ~ 7" in a driveway (before it all melted :-( ). Plow tripped once after I'd backdragged a bit of snow then drove over it first. Used to own a larger Meyer ST 7.5 with the 2 factory springs, and had to add another spring in middle with very good results. Should I also plan on adding a 3rd to this TM 6.5?
Thanx so much for your time.
Think *S*N*O*W* !!


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Sounds as though they're adjusted properly (gaps you describe) for a starting position, but you might need a little more. A spring is a pretty simply device so they don't really go bad until they break or do not spring back (plastic deformation). If you release the tensioner bolts they should collapse to no gap or very near. If they don't then yes replace them.

If they are not resisting tripping quite enough for your liking just tighten them up a little more. No harm in that. I added the third spring to my 7.5 but I adjust the springs based on results while plowing not just the preset gap. Just a little extra gets me to the sweet spot so I trip on objects and frozen banks but can still push normal banks and crust like you describe.


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

JCByrd24;1699147 said:


> Sounds as though they're adjusted properly (gaps you describe) for a starting position, but you might need a little more. A spring is a pretty simply device so they don't really go bad until they break or do not spring back (plastic deformation). If you release the tensioner bolts they should collapse to no gap or very near. If they don't then yes replace them.
> 
> If they are not resisting tripping quite enough for your liking just tighten them up a little more. No harm in that. I added the third spring to my 7.5 but I adjust the springs based on results while plowing not just the preset gap. Just a little extra gets me to the sweet spot so I trip on objects and frozen banks but can still push normal banks and crust like you describe.


JC,
Thanks for your prompt response. so by "tightening up" a bit, you mean simply loosening the nuts to let springs collapse more? thanks again n looks like you Maine folks are in for yet another wintery blast!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

info4tim;1699235 said:


> JC,
> Thanks for your prompt response. so by "tightening up" a bit, you mean simply loosening the nuts to let springs collapse more? thanks again n looks like you Maine folks are in for yet another wintery blast!


Other way around, tightening the nut will tighten the spring, increasing tension.


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

2006Sierra1500;1699277 said:


> Other way around, tightening the nut will tighten the spring, increasing tension.


Correct. You need to stretch the spring to "tighten" it, or to resist tripping. There are 2 nuts per spring bolt I suppose, the one on the spring side is just to tighten the assembly up once adjusted so it doesn't vibrate loose. So loosen that one, adjust the other one, and then tighten the spring side one again.

You can first back the adjuster off to prove the your spring is still good (it should fully collapse) and then go totally loose, you will be able to move the blade easily on it's pivots. Once you're there it'll becomes clear which way you need to go to tighten it and keep it from tripping.


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

JCByrd24;1699288 said:


> Correct. You need to stretch the spring to "tighten" it, or to resist tripping. There are 2 nuts per spring bolt I suppose, the one on the spring side is just to tighten the assembly up once adjusted so it doesn't vibrate loose. So loosen that one, adjust the other one, and then tighten the spring side one again.
> 
> You can first back the adjuster off to prove the your spring is still good (it should fully collapse) and then go totally loose, you will be able to move the blade easily on it's pivots. Once you're there it'll becomes clear which way you need to go to tighten it and keep it from tripping.


Ok so I'm understanding that the farther apart each spring coil is from each other, the tighter or more resistance there is to tripping? then why am I seeing blogs for just being able to slip a bus card inbetween each coil for optimum adjustment/tension?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

myers says 4 turns more of the nuts after the springs have started to expand


----------



## barryagill (11 mo ago)

Do you have the blade off the ground when adjusting the trip springs?


----------



## barryagill (11 mo ago)

leolkfrm said:


> myers says 4 turns more of the nuts after the springs have started to expand


Is this with the blade raised or on the ground?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

wow this is an old post........should not matter up or down


----------



## barryagill (11 mo ago)

leolkfrm said:


> wow this is an old post........should not matter up or down


Thanks
The issue I have is that I have no adjustment as my springs are 14" long and the area is only 15". I have the new trip spring bolt nut all the way against the nut with no tension at all in the spring. See photos. You will see the new one opposed to the old ones. On the old ones the thread goes all the way to the eye where the new ones don't. Wondering if I should try to find shorter springs but this is what was on it.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

The trip stops are worn out and or the trip hinge is also worn out.

Shorter Springs lol the best I think you’re gonna do was to get them like the first one is, With the new hardware.
when you really need to take it to a welding shop and see if they can build up your stops and or put a new hinge in it.

And keep your eye out on craigslist and elsewhere for an old plow in better condition that will fit your mount.

Bottom line it’s worn out Time for some maintenance/ replacement


----------



## barryagill (11 mo ago)

Hydromaster said:


> The trip stops are worn out and or the trip hinge is also worn out.
> 
> Shorter Springs lol the best I think you're gonna do was to get them like the first one is, With the new hardware.
> when you really need to take it to a welding shop and see if they can build up your stops and or put a new hinge in it.
> ...


----------



## barryagill (11 mo ago)

Thanks, I know it’s an old beater but it plows snow. One of the trip spring bolts broke so I purchased four new ones to try to make it better. I thought I would see how they are suppose to be adjusted and saw that I couldn’t. The king pin looks solid but I’ll look to see if there are stops somewhere on it and what they may look like


----------

